# CO2 consumption rate of cannabis....



## ShLUbY (Apr 4, 2018)

So I'm considering switching to a sealed room this summer to help prevent sucking out my A/C faster than I can make it. I run an organic soil water only garden, and I would only be considering running CO2 at atmospheric levels for my room (probably have it ramp to 500ppm and shut off, and release again at 400ppm). I have a 20lb. tank and reg, but no controller yet. How often should I expect to refill this tank? I'll be running 10-12 medium size plants in a perpetual grow with three 600s running (so ideally 4 under each lamp). Thanks for any input. Happy Growing everyone 

Edit: forgot to mention my space is about 650 cu. ft.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 5, 2018)

Do it.. but you do not need to use a tank and regulator. It will be expensive, but if thats how you want to do it.. go for it. 

I would recommend just use simple cheap methods, as they work just as well. (Spores/Straw, Ethanol, Vinegar/baking soda, etc..)

Its a small 3x3 room, but feel free to check out my grow journal if you want to see about cheap Co2 and how much it can help: https://www.rollitup.org/t/romulan-1-plant-clone-to-scrog.960908/page-2


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 5, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> Do it.. but you do not need to use a tank and regulator. It will be expensive, but if thats how you want to do it.. go for it.
> 
> I would recommend just use simple cheap methods, as they work just as well. (Spores/Straw, Ethanol, Vinegar/baking soda, etc..)
> 
> Its a small 3x3 room, but feel free to check out my grow journal if you want to see about cheap Co2 and how much it can help: https://www.rollitup.org/t/romulan-1-plant-clone-to-scrog.960908/page-2


how efficient would that be to do in a 14.5 x 6.5 room though... with 12 plants... seems like tank and reg (i already have it) will be the way to go. definitely will take a peek at your garden. Cheers.


----------



## kingzt (Apr 5, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> So I'm considering switching to a sealed room this summer to help prevent sucking out my A/C faster than I can make it. I run an organic soil water only garden, and I would only be considering running CO2 at atmospheric levels for my room (probably have it ramp to 500ppm and shut off, and release again at 400ppm). I have a 20lb. tank and reg, but no controller yet. How often should I expect to refill this tank? I'll be running 10-12 medium size plants in a perpetual grow with three 600s running (so ideally 4 under each lamp). Thanks for any input. Happy Growing everyone
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention my space is about 650 cu. ft.


It's hard question to answer but if the room is completely sealed your tank should last anywhere from 1-2 weeks in your size room. Your best bet is to get a regulator and monitor/controller.


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 5, 2018)

kingzt said:


> It's hard question to answer but if the room is completely sealed your tank should last anywhere from 1-2 weeks in your size room. Your best bet is to get a regulator and monitor/controller.


that's the plan. I was hoping it would last longer than 1-2 weeks running @ atmospheric, but i kinda anticipated it wasn't gonna last as long as I was hoping haha.


----------



## kingzt (Apr 5, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> how efficient would that be to do in a 14.5 x 6.5 room though... with 12 plants... seems like tank and reg (i already have it) will be the way to go. definitely will take a peek at your garden. Cheers.


Very efficient, just make sure your room is sealed so there is no leaking anywhere. You'll be happy with the results. I started in a little 10' by 10' room and never went back. I can get most strains very dense if I don't have any hiccups along the way. It's one thing in my opinion that you can do to separate your product from others especially commercial buds. I don't know anyone personally who runs co2 on a large scale level.


----------



## kingzt (Apr 5, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> that's the plan. I was hoping it would last longer than 1-2 weeks running @ atmospheric, but i kinda anticipated it wasn't gonna last as long as I was hoping haha.


It should if your plan is to running it lower then 1200 ppms. If you want to see the best results run it at 1500 ppms. You can also buy a less expensive controller that only brings up to 1500 ppms. I believe the ones where you can set to a desired ppm might cost a bit more.


----------



## kingzt (Apr 5, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> that's the plan. I was hoping it would last longer than 1-2 weeks running @ atmospheric, but i kinda anticipated it wasn't gonna last as long as I was hoping haha.


Find a welding supply store for co2 also, cheaper than getting at the hydro stores. Most of them get from welding places too.


----------



## 0321Marine (Apr 5, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> how efficient would that be to do in a 14.5 x 6.5 room though... with 12 plants... seems like tank and reg (i already have it) will be the way to go. definitely will take a peek at your garden. Cheers.


You would just need to make a larger ethanol bottle basically. If you do some research, you could actually get some hootch out of it at the same time.. lol. That never my goal though. You just need to make a large enough batch of sugar/yeast/water/nutrients to release Co2. Once you have it going, you maintain it weekly or sooner by adding sugar and fresh water for the yeast to feed on. Id guess a 5 gal. container would do you with that size.. might need 2 of them? But again.. you already have the tank set up and if fills are cheap enough you may be okay. But many complain about how much it costs to refill. Now with your plan to just maintain ambient levels, this will be much easier. But I would invite you to take it a step further and reap some serious benefits from Co2 saturation. Best of luck Shluby!


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 5, 2018)

kingzt said:


> It should if your plan is to running it lower then 1200 ppms. If you want to see the best results run it at 1500 ppms. You can also buy a less expensive controller that only brings up to 1500 ppms. I believe the ones where you can set to a desired ppm might cost a bit more.


yeah i run organic living soil, so i'm afraid the plants would eat my soil out of house and home haha, until i start playing with the recipe to suit it for enhanced CO2 levels. That's why I'm just gonna run atmospheric for a bit.


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 5, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Very efficient, just make sure your room is sealed so there is no leaking anywhere. You'll be happy with the results. I started in a little 10' by 10' room and never went back. I can get most strains very dense if I don't have any hiccups along the way. It's one thing in my opinion that you can do to separate your product from others especially commercial buds. I don't know anyone personally who runs co2 on a large scale level.


when I switched to organic soil, i already separated myself from the rest around me haha. but taking it up a notch with enhanced CO2 would be nice... just gonna take some tuning of the recipe  . Cheers. thanks for the suggestions. I'll have to look into them.

@0321Marine so out of curiosity, what method do you find works the best, and in what quantities are you using the ingredients for your space?


----------



## kingzt (Apr 5, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> when I switched to organic soil, i already separated myself from the rest around me haha. but taking it up a notch with enhanced CO2 would be nice... just gonna take some tuning of the recipe  . Cheers. thanks for the suggestions. I'll have to look into them.
> 
> @0321Marine so out of curiosity, what method do you find works the best, and in what quantities are you using the ingredients for your space?


I ran dairy doo which is a soil made in MI and suppose to last from start to finish. By the 4th week in flower I started seeing deficiencies and had to supplement the soil. I run co2 and use double ended bulbs so I'm pushing my ladies. Very smart on your part to get acclimated before you jump in it.


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 5, 2018)

kingzt said:


> I ran dairy doo which is a soil made in MI and suppose to last from start to finish. By the 4th week in flower I started seeing deficiencies and had to supplement the soil. I run co2 and use double ended bulbs so I'm pushing my ladies. Very smart on your part to get acclimated before you jump in it.


I'm using dairy doo in my university's greenhouse for a living soil project to show them how sustainability works rather than the methods they are using now. Nice compost, heavy as fuck though... i usually about 25-30% compost in my cannabis mix of homemade EWC and malibu's blend, but that dairy doo... 15-20% is plenty haha. 

I'm not surprised in the least that the dairy doo ran out of nutrients... any compost would unless you amended the shit out of it with soil amendments while making it. i've been adding more amendments to my worm bin to try and up the nutrient content a bit. Bout to harvest my bins in a week or two, and can't wait to use this run!


----------



## kingzt (Apr 6, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> I'm using dairy doo in my university's greenhouse for a living soil project to show them how sustainability works rather than the methods they are using now. Nice compost, heavy as fuck though... i usually about 25-30% compost in my cannabis mix of homemade EWC and malibu's blend, but that dairy doo... 15-20% is plenty haha.
> 
> I'm not surprised in the least that the dairy doo ran out of nutrients... any compost would unless you amended the shit out of it with soil amendments while making it. i've been adding more amendments to my worm bin to try and up the nutrient content a bit. Bout to harvest my bins in a week or two, and can't wait to use this run!


Yeah it's definitely heavy. I had issues with water logged plants. The 301 mix is supposedly to last the whole cycle I've been told by people on here and a representative from the company but my environment is made to produce hard working plants. I'd like to use it again and add some more minerals and some kind of blend to it. I'm using roots organic as my base rights now but it's heavily amended and I believe it will last all the way through flower.


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Apr 6, 2018)

I run two sealed rooms with bottles and maybe can help you out. I have the Autopilot controllers. Consumption depends a lot on how sealed you get your room as well as what phase the plants are in. My ambient is usually around 400ppm but keep the room around 800ppm until the last few weeks I stop giving any and let it run at ambient (mostly because I don't see the plant using any CO2 for swell.)

Once my room was finished, I put the gas up to 1000 ppm with an empty room and came back 24 hours later and it was around 950. Im fairly sure my door isn't as sealed as it was when I finished it.

I see my plants using around 100-200ppm an hour during heavy growth with a similar footprint as yours.

My soil produces a good amount of CO2 and I use the bottle to supplement as well but it is hard to quantify, so Im sure that number is probably much more for a hydro grower in terms of consumption.

My bottles have been lasting about 2-3 months.


----------



## kingzt (Apr 6, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> I'm using dairy doo in my university's greenhouse for a living soil project to show them how sustainability works rather than the methods they are using now. Nice compost, heavy as fuck though... i usually about 25-30% compost in my cannabis mix of homemade EWC and malibu's blend, but that dairy doo... 15-20% is plenty haha.
> 
> I'm not surprised in the least that the dairy doo ran out of nutrients... any compost would unless you amended the shit out of it with soil amendments while making it. i've been adding more amendments to my worm bin to try and up the nutrient content a bit. Bout to harvest my bins in a week or two, and can't wait to use this run!


Hey do you have any tips on how to speed up the breaking down of a top dress? I top dressed after i flipped to flower and mulched as well. Is there any thing I can do to speed up that process? thanks


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 6, 2018)

kingzt said:


> I ran dairy doo which is a soil made in MI and suppose to last from start to finish. By the 4th week in flower I started seeing deficiencies and had to supplement the soil. I run co2 and use double ended bulbs so I'm pushing my ladies. Very smart on your part to get acclimated before you jump in it.


What is your double ended setup? I am trying to make the switch from single to double ended, but am having a hard time finding reviews of stuff.


----------



## kingzt (Apr 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> What is your double ended setup? I am trying to make the switch from single to double ended, but am having a hard time finding reviews of stuff.


Gavitas, running them full blast. They run hot as hell but makes up for it by pushing the plants. 5,000 btu per lamp when you factor in dehumidifier and also if ambient temps outside your room get warm.


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 6, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Hey do you have any tips on how to speed up the breaking down of a top dress? I top dressed after i flipped to flower and mulched as well. Is there any thing I can do to speed up that process? thanks


yeah, mix it with compost, and keep a mulch over it to keep top soil from drying out. having it mixed with compost surrounds it with organisms that will break it down. you can even water in a compost tea or compost extract a week after you topdress to boost populations in the soil since there is new food to break down. that's how I do it!


----------



## kingzt (Apr 6, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> yeah, mix it with compost, and keep a mulch over it to keep top soil from drying out. having it mixed with compost surrounds it with organisms that will break it down. you can even water in a compost tea or compost extract a week after you topdress to boost populations in the soil since there is new food to break down. that's how I do it!


Thank you, that's what I figured. I have over done with just water and molasses. Seemed like the micro herd must of been on overdrive because I had some deficiencies


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 6, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Thank you, that's what I figured. I have over done with just water and molasses. Seemed like the micro herd must of been on overdrive because I had some deficiencies


my only use for molasses is when i brew a tea, which is very seldom. bacteria don't need our help once they're inoculated, especially if you topdress compost once or twice during the grow for re-inoculation. if you brew a tea, brew a fungal one. a good soil has everything it needs, and topdressings definitely help them get through flower. I'm working on making a slightly stronger mix just to see how much it can be pushed so I don't have to topdress anymore. usually i run stuff at 1/2c per cu.ft. for amendments, but i just made a mix with 2/3c per cu.ft. (except oyster shell) and if that goes well with no adverse effects, i'm gonna make a 1c per cu. ft (except the oyster shell). and see what happens. current amendments are neem meal, kelp meal, crab meal, fishbone meal, gypsum, oyster shell, alfalfa (i go a little lighter on this), greensand, and rock dust. I've been using bloom blends in flower, organically done bloom has been working, but i'm gonna try and make a blend of dried ground banana peels, fishbone meal, kelp, gypsum, and crab meal for bloom this weekend or next weekend and see how it works on the current run.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 7, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Gavitas, running them full blast. They run hot as hell but makes up for it by pushing the plants. 5,000 btu per lamp when you factor in dehumidifier and also if ambient temps outside your room get warm.


Thanks for the response. I've been looking to make the switch, but from what I've read, all the one's in air cooled hoods are essentially garbage since they shouldnt be air cooled, and that they will all run hot as hell. In which case, you should focus on cooling your whole tent, not just the lights at that point. is that pretty much correct? 

starting to think i might be better suited for a single ended unit.


----------



## kingzt (Apr 7, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> my only use for molasses is when i brew a tea, which is very seldom. bacteria don't need our help once they're inoculated, especially if you topdress compost once or twice during the grow for re-inoculation. if you brew a tea, brew a fungal one. a good soil has everything it needs, and topdressings definitely help them get through flower. I'm working on making a slightly stronger mix just to see how much it can be pushed so I don't have to topdress anymore. usually i run stuff at 1/2c per cu.ft. for amendments, but i just made a mix with 2/3c per cu.ft. (except oyster shell) and if that goes well with no adverse effects, i'm gonna make a 1c per cu. ft (except the oyster shell). and see what happens. current amendments are neem meal, kelp meal, crab meal, fishbone meal, gypsum, oyster shell, alfalfa (i go a little lighter on this), greensand, and rock dust. I've been using bloom blends in flower, organically done bloom has been working, but i'm gonna try and make a blend of dried ground banana peels, fishbone meal, kelp, gypsum, and crab meal for bloom this weekend or next weekend and see how it works on the current run.


What do you think of high brix gardening? I added doc high brix mix to my current soil. I been testing the levels and they're staying around 12 which is alright but I was hoping higher. My babes have what looks like a mag deficiency which is confusing with how much frass and gypsum I have in my mix. It might be from water logged issues but I'm not positive. 

My last soilles harvest was in coco and was only testing at 8. I don't really like coco anymore and my next soilless run will be promix. I'm hoping to get my levels higher in this soil run.


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 7, 2018)

kingzt said:


> What do you think of high brix gardening? I added doc high brix mix to my current soil. I been testing the levels and they're staying around 12 which is alright but I was hoping higher. My babes have what looks like a mag deficiency which is confusing with how much frass and gypsum I have in my mix. It might be from water logged issues but I'm not positive.
> 
> My last soilles harvest was in coco and was only testing at 8. I don't really like coco anymore and my next soilless run will be promix. I'm hoping to get my levels higher in this soil run.


I’ve never paid attention to brix. Healthy plants will have high brix. Just get em as healthy as possible is my philosophy, which means get the soil as complete as possible. 

If you think u have mag def. try coconut water. 1/4c per gallon.


----------



## kratos015 (Apr 8, 2018)

ShLUbY,

I can't comment on a tank as I'm running a propane CO2 set up. It's a 7 gallon propane tank and it will usually last me 2 weeks on average in 18/6 and 2-3 weeks in 12/12. Amazon has a great controller that only runs $200 and I can't recommend it enough. Had it over a year now and absolutely zero issues with it.

Something I found out the hard way about CO2 though, is that your plants will use a lot more Mg and K than usual. K+Mg play a major role in photosynthesis, and since more CO2 = more photosynthesis I found that I had K+Mg deficiencies popping up around week 3-4 of flower. Took me a while to troubleshoot that one. CO2 is a learning curve for sure, but a very rewarding one. I foliar feed with ProTekt and Epsom salt every other day or two to compensate for the extra K/Mg being used by the plants. I cut off the CO2 and foliar feeds at around week 6, as ethylene will start to build up and prevent ripening. In fact, I've been told that semis that run produce have CO2 generators in them to build up ethylene inside the trailer to avoid the produce from ripening before they hit the stores. 

HTH


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 9, 2019)

NaturalFarmer said:


> I run two sealed rooms with bottles and maybe can help you out. I have the Autopilot controllers. Consumption depends a lot on how sealed you get your room as well as what phase the plants are in. My ambient is usually around 400ppm but keep the room around 800ppm until the last few weeks I stop giving any and let it run at ambient (mostly because I don't see the plant using any CO2 for swell.)
> 
> Once my room was finished, I put the gas up to 1000 ppm with an empty room and came back 24 hours later and it was around 950. Im fairly sure my door isn't as sealed as it was when I finished it.
> 
> ...


Hi NaturalFarmer. Curious if you are doing regular fresh air exchanges on your sealed room C02 environments. Lights on and or lights out, how often. I run a bottle as well, my concern is low oxygen level. I run a max of 1200ppm.
Thanks


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Mar 15, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Hi NaturalFarmer. Curious if you are doing regular fresh air exchanges on your sealed room C02 environments. Lights on and or lights out, how often. I run a bottle as well, my concern is low oxygen level. I run a max of 1200ppm.
> Thanks


I run two sealed rooms but both are attached to each other. I can exchange air in between the two rooms but no air intake from outside. Oxygen isn't a concern IMO provided you have the quantity of plants to cycle the CO2. The oxygen is the byproduct of photosynthesis. The more CO2 and water used, the more O2 available.


----------



## Uncle ted22 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hey, This is my first grow but I went with a sealed room with co2. I’m using 20lb tanks with an auto pilot controller. I ran 800 ppm for 35 day veg and I am currently running 1500ppm for flower. I’m at day 25 of flower and have used 5 20 pound tanks, just hooked number 6 up today. Local welding shop fills for 27$. Not sure if I am on track for a sealed room but I am impressed with these plants. I have 12 plants in a 10x12 room. 10 leds lights total. A mix of king led and advanced diamond series. I Have blue dragon, Alian OG, and super skunk. Only thing I’ve noticed is the alien og buds seems to be a little behind, but they grew another foot when the other strains stopped when I switched to flower? Let me know what you think. First pics are dragon and skunk last 2 are the AOG.


----------



## athomegrowing (Mar 19, 2019)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11540191

A CO2 level of 1,200 to 2,000 ppm will increase the growth of your plant significantly. When using CO2 your plants can handle a higher average temperature – around 85-90 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## jjng5 (Mar 24, 2019)

@Uncle ted22 Six tanks in 25 days?! $162 in gas not even half way thru flower yet? Are you guys using sealed tents!? I cannot understand how some burn through 20 *pounds* of CO2 in days...?!


----------



## jjng5 (Mar 24, 2019)

Why do folks mess around with yeast and baking soda for CO2 production. They do not produce enough CO2 to make a measurable difference. Just something to waste money on...


----------



## Uncle ted22 (Mar 24, 2019)

jjng5 said:


> @Uncle ted22 Six tanks in 25 days?! $162 in gas not even half way thru flower yet? Are you guys using sealed tents!? I cannot understand how some burn through 20 *pounds* of CO2 in days...?!


No, 40 days of veg now on day 30 of flower. 70 days on the 6th tank. Room is sealed decent, but I was in and out more then I will be from here on out getting all the kinks worked out of room. Figured 8-9tanks will do the whole grow. 220-250$ seems like a no brainer to me. around here that’s only a zip or 2 to break even.


----------



## Uncle ted22 (Mar 24, 2019)

Uncle ted22 said:


> View attachment 4305777
> 
> No, 40 days of veg now on day 30 of flower. 70 days on the 6th tank. Room is sealed decent, but I was in and out more then I will be from here on out getting all the kinks worked out of room. Figured 8-9tanks will do the whole grow. 220-250$ seems like a no brainer to me. around here that’s only a zip or 2 to break even.


Well to be realistic it’s no where near 220-250$ because I’ve had to run a split unit AC all winter even with below zero temp. My dehumidifier runs constantly.....Then at night when I dump the room the heat kicks on. Plus the autopilot controllers....I just wanted to start right off trying To grow the best flowers i could.‍


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 24, 2019)

Uncle ted22 said:


> Hey, This is my first grow but I went with a sealed room with co2. I’m using 20lb tanks with an auto pilot controller. I ran 800 ppm for 35 day veg and I am currently running 1500ppm for flower. I’m at day 25 of flower and have used 5 20 pound tanks, just hooked number 6 up today. Local welding shop fills for 27$. Not sure if I am on track for a sealed room but I am impressed with these plants. I have 12 plants in a 10x12 room. 10 leds lights total. A mix of king led and advanced diamond series. I Have blue dragon, Alian OG, and super skunk. Only thing I’ve noticed is the alien og buds seems to be a little behind, but they grew another foot when the other strains stopped when I switched to flower? Let me know what you think. First pics are dragon and skunk last 2 are the AOG.
> View attachment 4303043 View attachment 4303044 View attachment 4303045 View attachment 4303047
> View attachment 4303058 View attachment 4303055 View attachment 4303050
> 
> View attachment 4303054


These are Alien OG from clone. Day35ish. 
First time for this strain so I don't know it's growth traits. I just hope it's potent. 




That's a lot of gas, but your room is larger and more plants.
I get about 30 days out of a 20lb. bottle. 4x8 8ft ceiling running average of 1000ppm. Autopilot GHM.

What is the benefit of dumping your room at night? Ty


----------



## jjng5 (Mar 24, 2019)

In a 20 pound CO2 tank there is 175 cu feet of gas. At 1000 PPM in a 5x5 grow tent would fill the fent 1750 times -- even if you filled your tent 10 days per day, calculations say it would last more than 5 months per tank


----------



## jjng5 (Mar 24, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> What is the benefit of dumping your room at night? Ty


High CO2 at night can harm plants and turn them yellow.


----------



## Uncle ted22 (Mar 24, 2019)

I also dump mine to lower the humidity. It’s cheaper to run my exhaust fans then it is my dehumidifier all night. vents close, fans shut down, both scrubbers turn back on and the co2 is turned back on 30 minutes before lights come back on. Also have the co2 shutting off 30 minutes before the lights go out because there is plenty left in the room for the plants, I should probably have it shut off earlier to save on some c02. I’m happy with how much I’m using at this point because of my setup. It’s in a very old house and when i build a new one it will be easier to seal up better. I’m also running higher PPMs then you. I was at 8-1200 for veg and currently running 15-1700. Your AOGS look good, i have 5 AOG in flower right now too. I had no idea they were such heavy hitters when i bought the clones....exciting. Here is my AOG on day 31 definitely slower then the other strains but i think it’s going to take 1-2 weeks longer then others.


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 25, 2019)

Uncle.
Very nice system you have setup.
Based on my clone source, this wifi alien will take 8 or 9 weeks. 
Best of luck on all your grows.


----------



## DemonTrich (Mar 25, 2019)

jjng5 said:


> In a 20 pound CO2 tank there is 175 cu feet of gas. At 1000 PPM in a 5x5 grow tent would fill the fent 1750 times -- even if you filled your tent 10 days per day, calculations say it would last more than 5 months per tank



Your not taking into account how much co2 the plants uptake.


----------



## jjng5 (Mar 26, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> Your not taking into account how much co2 the plants uptake.


You think they'd consume more than 10 fills of a tent in a 12 hour period? Presuming you stop filling towards the end of your light cycle for the dark cycle -- that's almost once per hour which is a lot?


----------



## DemonTrich (Mar 26, 2019)

No, but depending on how many plants, what week growth their in, etc. Between weeks 3 and 6, my plants utilize the most co2.


----------



## jjng5 (Mar 26, 2019)

I can't understand why they're not at least lasting 60-90 days.


----------



## arkady (Mar 26, 2019)

Can you go wrong with too much co2?

I'm about to run a small ten with 3 autos on 24/0 and I'm thinking of boosting my girls with co2 throughout the entire cycle.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## TintEastwood (Mar 26, 2019)

arkady said:


> Can you go wrong with too much co2?
> 
> I'm about to run a small ten with 3 autos on 24/0 and I'm thinking of boosting my girls with co2 throughout the entire cycle.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


Over 1500 not rec.
Co2 scoop...
https://www.maximumyield.com/the-symbiotic-relationship-of-co2-and-ventilation/2/1020


----------



## arkady (Mar 27, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Over 1500 not rec.
> Co2 scoop...
> https://www.maximumyield.com/the-symbiotic-relationship-of-co2-and-ventilation/2/1020


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 8, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> These are Alien OG from clone. Day35ish.
> First time for this strain so I don't know it's growth traits. I just hope it's potent.
> View attachment 4305788
> 
> ...


Mr. eastwood, may i ask how it turned out with your AOG? Share any thoughts on the grow or smoke?

Ive got a single plant going outside for now. This is from a fem bean.

tyvm


----------



## TintEastwood (May 8, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Mr. eastwood, may i ask how it turned out with your AOG? Share any thoughts on the grow or smoke?
> 
> Ive got a single plant going outside for now. This is from a fem bean.
> 
> tyvm


The AOG was just chopped and is now drying. Have not smoked it yet.
No complaints. I made a few mistakes along the way, hopefully the quality is there! If not.....ill be bummed. Lol

Fems are great. Looks sativaish.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 20, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> The AOG was just chopped and is now drying. Have not smoked it yet.
> No complaints. I made a few mistakes along the way, hopefully the quality is there! If not.....ill be bummed. Lol
> 
> Fems are great. Looks sativaish.
> ...


any updates on the smoke brother?

Just waiting for a slot to open up in the Champagne room. Alien OG fem is well vegged and well rooted in a 12 gal,ripe for flipping.


----------

